# Electrónica y electricidad



## FREDERICK809 (Mar 28, 2008)

¿Cuál es la diferencia?, Te lo preguntaste alguna vez?, he aquí la respuesta:
ELECTRÓNICA: Utiliza los fenómenos eléctricos para trasladar información audible, visual, etc., esta se canaliza a través de una corriente eléctrica a base de cambios en sus características los cuales se codifican, estos pueden ser amperaje, voltaje, frecuencia, fase, etc. Cuando el amperaje o el voltaje se alteran de forma controlada para conducir en forma codificada cierta información reciben el nombre de señales.


----------



## fly (Mar 29, 2008)

La diferencia es que la electronica utiliza dispositivos semiconductores y la electricidad no.


----------



## Vick (Mar 29, 2008)

La diferencia es que la electricidad solo aprovecha la energía electrica para generar trabajo, es decir para generar calor (como en un cautín) movimiento (como en un motor) o luz (como en un lámpara) y nada más.

La electrónica es capaz de generar señales y modificarlas segun se necesite, las cuales no siempre se utilizan para generar trabajo, por ejemplo en una PC manejas señales digitales las cuales nunca generan trabajo en sí, así que es un sistema electrónico.

No forzosamente se deben usar semiconductores, la electrónica nace antes de los semiconductores, con los tubos de vacío ya se podían fabricar rectificadores, osciladores, amplificador... antes de los semiconductores, así que los semiconductores no hacen la electrónica aunque sean parte importante de ella.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 29, 2008)

Eso es tan hambiguo como la vida misma.

La electricidad genera señales (y no veas lo molestas que son) y las tienes que modificar (eliminar)
Osciladores ya se usaban antes con la electricidad 

La electrónica nace para ampliar el campo de la electricidad y simplificarla. Todo lo que tienes en electrónica lo puedes tener en electricidad. El inconveniente: Tamaño y consumo.

Un ejemplo: Las centrales telefónicas. Estas, hace unos años, funcionaban a base de relés, entre otras (Penta Conta, PC)
Lo que en electricdad era una planta de armarios llenos de relés con una potencia elevada con la electrónica ha quedado en unos cuantos metros cuadrados con una recucción cuantiosa de la potencia. Claro esta: Con muchiiiiiiisimas más prestaciones.

Buscar una definición para diferenciarlas es complicado.


----------



## ciri (Mar 29, 2008)

Creo que la gran diferencia que la electricidad, no tiene estados binarios.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 29, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Creo que la gran diferencia que la electricidad, no tiene estados binarios.


a no?
se compone todo de ello. lo que no hay es terminos intermedios(analógica)


----------



## ciri (Mar 30, 2008)

> El nombre dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he?.. creo que quise decir eso.. no entiendo..


----------



## negrato (Abr 5, 2008)

en la electricidad se trabaja solamente de forma analogica para llebarla a trabajo, como se explico antes, en la electronica analoga y digital sin mucha potencia como la electricida usando la misma base, es fasil para un electronico manejarce en electricidad y para un electrico?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 5, 2008)

La electronica se centra en la generacion, manipulacion y analicis de señales.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 6, 2008)

negrato dijo:
			
		

> ...es fasil para un electronico manejarce en electricidad y para un electrico?


En ambos sentidos se maneja uno. todo depende de la persona.


----------



## negrato (Abr 9, 2008)

creo que el tema es diferencias de carreras, no de las capacidades de las personas para manejarce dentro de los dos ambitos, a lo que voy yo es que un electronico sabe de electricidad porque es la ecencia y le es mas fasil poder usarla sin conociemientos electricos no existiria la electronica, un electrico sabe de electricidad pero no mucho de sistemas electronicos, por ejemplo: logica binaria, motores electricos, maquinas electricas, plc's, instrumentacion, sistemas digitales, electronica de potencia, microcontroladores, comunicacion industrial, cableado estructurado, etc. esto lo sabe un electronico y un electrico? podrian decir, estudiando un poco, si fuera asi seria medico.........


----------



## 1987 (Nov 17, 2012)

hola a todos, queria saber que es el coseno fi y como se cacula en una plnta industrial,desde ya muchas gracias.
att roberto vargas


----------

